# bleeding - sensitive content



## Cinnabar456 (Sep 17, 2014)

2 days ago one of my RiR's laid the biggest egg I've ever seen, I haven't cracked it yet but honestly I would not be surprised to see a triple yolk. Anyway, it was covered in blood, the whole egg was just covered. Yesterday she didn't lay and I have been seeing blood spots in the run and coop. Today, she laid and that egg is also covered in blood. I realize how eggs are laid, I've seen the vids of eggs being laid, I can only imagine she is a little torn up by that huge egg but my question is...should she still be bleeding this much?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have had one lay a few times like this, I too feel as though they must have birthed a 12 pound baby, naturally. Poor thing!


Jim


----------



## Cinnabar456 (Sep 17, 2014)

Here we are 5 days out from the huge egg which turned out to be double yolk..shocked me honestly that it was just 2, anyway, she is still bleeding, not dripping anymore but every egg she lays is still covered in blood, not just a blood splotch but all over. Anyone think this is a problem? Maybe I'm just a worry wart but I love my girls.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

After 5 days she should have stopped bleeding that much. She obviously tore something and ever egg that passes through now retears it. If it can't heal, my worry is infection. But what to do about it....
How is her appetite?


----------



## Cinnabar456 (Sep 17, 2014)

Her appetite is fine, her activity is normal, and I did notice that there aren't any fresh blood drips in the coop today as well as her egg didn't have any blood on it but it was a much smaller egg than she normally lays, I am taking that as a good thing right now, she didn't retear today. She is not a regular layer, meaning, she doesn't lay on a regular basis, she may lay 2 days this week and 4 next week and none the next week, I am hoping that she will not lay for the next couple of days to give herself a chance to heal. I will keep watching her for signs of infection. I am one of those that likes a clean coop and run, I scoop both out every day and wash the coop, roosts, nest boxes etc with herbal washes once a week. I am an herbalist and use only natural, organic cleaning products, most of them I make myself so I don't expect that she would get any irritation from the frequent washing. Are there signs of fever I can watch for? I can't exactly feel her forehead unless her comb is considered her forehead and I don't know if that would indicate fever anyway lol! I don't imagine she would appreciate me messing with her comb anyway since she doesn't like me coming near her in the first place let alone messing with her comb.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully she is on the mend! Sounds promising.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

For reference, when a chicken has a fever, they are like us. Their bodies will be warmer than normal but they will act cold. A sick hen will sit in the "penguin position" with their tails to the ground and their heads scrunched very close to the body. Tight wings and shivering or loose, droopy wings and lethargy will also happen. It's blatantly obvious when they are not doing well, the poor dears.
That being said they are prey animals so they don't show pain like you'd expect. A sick or injured bird will get eaten first - thus they will act like everything is ok until it really isn't, then you'll see he above. Look for minute signs: lack of appetite, no interest in scratching or dust bathing, sleeping a lot, or weight loss. These usually point to something being wrong before it's bad enough that the bird becomes visibly ill.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

When birds pass through such, give multivitamins and antibiotics - or the herbal equivalent.


----------

